
New Unicode parser error crashes iOS, macOS, and watchOS - tekromancr
https://yalujailbreak.net/indian-unicode-symbol-bug/
======
makecheck
Discussed here too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16384180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16384180)

